# Louisiana Trip - Questions



## mhlee (Jan 9, 2015)

For all you Louisiana members -

I'm going to be traveling to NOLA next weekend and am looking for recommendations for the following dishes in and around NOLA (I'll have a car):

Brown jambalaya
Boiled crawfish
Andouille and Tasso
Gumbo

And, places open on Sunday. 

Thanks!

P.S. - For the NOLA members that I recognize by name here, if you want something from LA, feel free to message me. I'll be traveling light and may have space to bring things with me. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 9, 2015)

Boiled crawfish won't be in season til maybe the end of February. Anything you find now will be early harvest pond crawfish or from China. The good **** comes from the basin once it warms up a little. My favorite gumbo (biased, I worked there) is the pork and black eyed pea that is the winter gumbo at Cochon. You can buy tasso and andouille next door at the Butcher, which is open on Sunday, however Cochon isn't. Jambalaya isn't something I would really go to a restaurant for, at least in New Orleans, maybe west of here. The Gumbo Shop in the quarter does really good tourist versions of classics like that. 
Sunday:
Dante's Kitchen
Domenica
Cochon Butcher
Bacchanal 
Everything in the quarter
Patois
Milkfish
The Joint

Any other questions or want to get a drink let me know, or if you want to eat at Peche, holler


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 9, 2015)

Also I think of your username when I go to St Bernard, the street that divides Orleans and St. Bernard parishes is Melhe Ave which I misread to mhlee


----------



## mhlee (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks, man. Might have to drive out to see that street! 

I know the jambalaya in NOLA is generally touristy. Best I had back in the day was at Zachary's. Can you recommend a place out west? I was thinking of heading that way for Cajun products anyways. 

Also, I definitely don't want any Chinese imports for crawfish. I remembered season some time starting early if the weather wasn't too cold, but I forgot that it started in Feb. 

Definitely message me if you want anything from LA, like Asian or Mexican products. Be happy to drop them off to you. I'm staying on Canal so Peche is just a short walk.


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 9, 2015)

How far west? Most of what I know about is in the Lafayette area which is a little far. Most of the Cajun products you can pick up here in town, if you give me a heads up on what items I can tell you where go. We have a huge Vietnamese population and an underground Filipino market and a good Latin Market so I'm set on Mexican and Asian stuff. The Gumbo Shop is really good at what they do, I hit it up about once a year they'll get your jambalaya fix. 

If you make it out to bacchanal let me know, that is closer to my neighborhood and I love to go drink wine.


----------



## panda (Jan 9, 2015)

go try some boudin and beignets!


----------



## mhlee (Jan 9, 2015)

panda said:


> go try some boudin and beignets!



I've had lots of both - I lived in NOLA for 3 years. And, I intend to have more this trip.


----------



## mhlee (Jan 9, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> How far west? Most of what I know about is in the Lafayette area which is a little far. Most of the Cajun products you can pick up here in town, if you give me a heads up on what items I can tell you where go. We have a huge Vietnamese population and an underground Filipino market and a good Latin Market so I'm set on Mexican and Asian stuff. The Gumbo Shop is really good at what they do, I hit it up about once a year they'll get your jambalaya fix.
> 
> If you make it out to bacchanal let me know, that is closer to my neighborhood and I love to go drink wine.



Funny that you brought up the Gumbo Shop. That's where I first had jambalaya, and where I went regularly until I had it at Zachary's. But, if you think the drive to Lafayette is worth it, I'd do it.

I'd just like to get some andouille, tasso, smoked sausage. If you think Cochon's is as good as anything I'd get out west, I'll just get some there. 

Good to see that you have Latino markets there now. There were none when I lived there. 

And, getting some wine sounds like a plan. Sunday?


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 10, 2015)

Definitely not worth the drive to Lafayette. The stuff they make at Butcher is really good, the boudin is one of the best I've ever had, and I grew up making the drive from Mobile to Lafayette twice a year to see my grandmother and my dad would stop at every boudin stand along the way. 

Sunday sounds good, I have to check with the lady and make sure I'm not previously committed to something and forgot.

There are actually two Latin groceries now, both with panareias, and I think there are a couple more in Kenner, and someone converted a grocery store on the West Bank to the inappropriately named Hong Kong Market.


----------



## panda (Jan 11, 2015)

Rabbit sauce piquant?


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know of anyone running that now, maybe Patois?


----------

